# Ab wann ist es ein großes Projekt?



## T0ken (19. Dez 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich programmiere gerade für die Hochschule ein kleines Programm, das betriebswirtschaftliche Eingabewerte validiert und sagt, ob das ganze so Sinn macht inklusive GUI und Datenbankanbindung.

Das ganze wird overall auf ~5 Klassen hinauslaufen mit insgesamt ~1.500 - 2.000 Zeilen Coding. Das ganze hält sich also noch ziemlich im Rahmen -  Ich habe mich dabei aber gerade gefragt:

Wann setzt ihr die Grenze und sagt "das ganze ist (mittel-)groß" und kein "kleines 1-Mann-Projekt fürs Wochende/1 Arbeitstag.."? Klar kann man das ganze nur sehr bedingt pauschalisieren, aber ich überlege aktuell nach dem Studium als IT-Berater mit Fokus auf Entwicklung einzusteigen und da wird man, da man häufig nur Standardlösungen am Front-/Back-End für die Kunden anpasst und ggf. erweitert ja auch keine 100.000-Zeilen-Programme entwerfen bzw. mit selbigen Arbeiten ...denke ich  und hatte daher mal die genannte Frage.

VG, Token


----------



## Noctarius (19. Dez 2011)

IT Berater mit Schwerpunkt Entwicklung nach dem Studium? Aha und was willst du da beraten? "Mein Professor hat immer gesagt, ..."?
Manchmal frage ich mich ob die Studenten überhaupt verstehen was ein Berater machen sollte oder nur das tolle Geld sehen?


----------



## Gast2 (19. Dez 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> "Mein Professor hat immer gesagt, ..."?


 :lol:


----------



## stikio (19. Dez 2011)

back to topic pls 

ich würd sagen alles das ist immer relativ flexibel zu sehen ^^

ob du einmal ein projekt hast und es dann abgeschlossen ist oder ob es noch weitere implementierungen über jahre hinweg geben wird.

ob man sich alleine damit beschäftigt oder im team.

ich denke alles was man alleine macht und was einen gewissen zeitaufwand nicht übersteigt ist ein kleines projekt, danach gibts glaub ich keine grenze was die abstufungen angeht. es gibt projekte, die laufen ewig und werden von hunderten von leuten gestaltet...


----------



## bygones (19. Dez 2011)

T0ken hat gesagt.:


> Wann setzt ihr die Grenze und sagt "das ganze ist (mittel-)groß" und kein "kleines 1-Mann-Projekt fürs Wochende/1 Arbeitstag.."?


wenn es ein Mann nicht an einem Arbeitstag bearbeiten kann....

was ich mal behaupte fuer 99% aller fuer die Industrie relevanter Software gilt.


----------



## Swoop (19. Dez 2011)

Hm zu beginn der Ausbildung müssen unsere Azubi´s immer eine Hilfsprogramm für die Firma schreiben.

Bei mri war es ein Programm zum erstellen einer Übersicht der Wartung und das hatte am Ende ca. 60-70 Klassen... Aber trotzdem find ich im Gegensatz zu "richtigen" Projekten war das ein kleines Übungstool ...

Ich glaub das kommt stark auf die Sichtweise drauf an!

Grüße Swoop


----------



## TheDarkRose (19. Dez 2011)

T0ken hat gesagt.:


> ich programmiere gerade für die Hochschule ein kleines Programm, das betriebswirtschaftliche Eingabewerte validiert und sagt, ob das ganze so Sinn macht inklusive GUI und Datenbankanbindung.
> 
> Das ganze wird overall auf ~5 Klassen hinauslaufen mit insgesamt ~1.500 - 2.000 Zeilen Coding. Das ganze hält sich also noch ziemlich im Rahmen -  Ich habe mich dabei aber gerade gefragt:


1500- 2000 Zeilen Code auf gerade mal 5 Klassen und da soll GUI und Datenbankanbindung dabei sein? S*****e wird das Spagetticode


----------



## Samarek (19. Dez 2011)

T0ken hat gesagt.:


> Wann setzt ihr die Grenze und sagt "das ganze ist (mittel-)groß" und kein "kleines 1-Mann-Projekt fürs Wochende/1 Arbeitstag.."?
> VG, Token



Wenn ein Mann es nicht mehr an einem Wochenende oder an einem Arbeitstag schafft :bahnhof:
Die Antwort steckt doch schon in deiner Frage.

Aber die Frage find ich hier eher zweitranging ...


T0ken hat gesagt.:


> ich überlege aktuell nach dem Studium als IT-Berater mit Fokus auf Entwicklung einzusteigen


Ich kann dir direkt sagen dass diese Überlegung Quatsch ist, wenn du direkt von der Uni kommst hast du doch 0 Erfahrung, also bleibt dir nicht mehr übrig als es eben so zu machen wie Noctarius schon sagte "Mein Professor hat immer gesagt ..." oder "In Buch X steht ..."
Arbeite erstmal ein paar Jahre als Softwareentwickler in der Wirtschaft/Industrie und sammel Erfahrung bevor du Leuten erzählst wie sie das am besten machen sollen, in der "freien Wildbahn" ist es nämlich nicht immer so wie man das mal gelernt hat.


----------



## Noctarius (19. Dez 2011)

Samarek hat gesagt.:


> Arbeite erstmal ein paar Jahre als Softwareentwickler in der Wirtschaft/Industrie und sammel Erfahrung bevor du Leuten erzählst wie sie das am besten machen sollen, in der "freien Wildbahn" ist es nämlich nicht immer so wie man das mal gelernt hat.



Jehova!

Du kannst ihm doch nicht die, per teurem Professor, indoktrinierten Werte zerstören


----------



## achillesat (19. Dez 2011)

Ein Projekt kann man doch meiner Meinung nach nicht nach Anzahl des geschriebenen Codes beurteilen. 
Ob es jetzt ein kleines oder großes Projekt ist hängt doch vom den Aufwand ab, den man investiert... 
Man kann auch 5000 Zeilen Code schreiben und man hat nicht viel Zeit dafür gebraucht.. Dies hängt doch von der Komplexibilität und der Logik, die dahinter steckt ab...


----------



## Noctarius (19. Dez 2011)

Deswegen rechnet man den Aufwand von Projekte ja in Personentagen


----------



## T0ken (19. Dez 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> IT Berater mit Schwerpunkt Entwicklung nach dem Studium? Aha und was willst du da beraten? "Mein Professor hat immer gesagt, ..."?
> Manchmal frage ich mich ob die Studenten überhaupt verstehen was ein Berater machen sollte oder nur das tolle Geld sehen?





kappesf hat gesagt.:


> :lol:






TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> 1500- 2000 Zeilen Code auf gerade mal 5 Klassen und da soll GUI und Datenbankanbindung dabei sein? S*****e wird das Spagetticode




Sehr produktive Antworten, danke. Ich hoffe ihr habt euren Frust entsprechend abgelassen und könnt jetzt weiterarbeiten, neuen Frust aufbauen und ihn später wieder anderweitig ablassen 

Auch Beratungshäuser haben interesse an (Junior-)Beratern mit entsprechender (/unternehmenseigener) Methodik, die sich mit den entsprechenden Technologien auskennen. Auch mit <1Jahr Berufserfahrung kann ich, wenn ich mich mit z.B. mit der Cognos-BI-Suite auskenne und dort erste Erfahrung sammeln konnte, einem Unternehmen, das damit noch keine Erfahrung hat, aber das ganze einführen möchte helfen.




			
				Samarek hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kann dir direkt sagen dass diese Überlegung Quatsch ist, wenn du direkt von der Uni kommst hast du doch 0 Erfahrung, also bleibt dir nicht mehr übrig als es eben so zu machen wie Noctarius schon sagte "Mein Professor hat immer gesagt ..." oder "In Buch X steht ..."
> Arbeite erstmal ein paar Jahre als Softwareentwickler in der Wirtschaft/Industrie und sammel Erfahrung bevor du Leuten erzählst wie sie das am besten machen sollen, in der "freien Wildbahn" ist es nämlich nicht immer so wie man das mal gelernt hat.



Erfahrung und Lernkurve sind doch DIE Argumente für die Beratung..

Aber schade, dass sich das ganze in Richtung "mimimi Berater mimimi dummer Student hat keine Erfahrung haha lern erstmal was. Dummkopf" entwickelt. Dann kann man das ganze Thema wegen mir auch schließen/löschen/wasauchimmer.


----------



## Samarek (19. Dez 2011)

und jetzt rat mal woher der Frust kommt ...

Von Beratern die völlig unrealistische Empfehlungen geben, weil sie tolle Theorien gelernt haben aber von der praktischen Umsetzung eben keine Ahnung haben 

Darum sage ich


> Arbeite erstmal ein paar Jahre als Softwareentwickler in der Wirtschaft/Industrie und sammel Erfahrung



Davon profitieren dann im Endeffekt alle beteiligten

... und so schlecht verdienst du als Softwareentwickler auch nicht


----------



## TheDarkRose (19. Dez 2011)

T0ken hat gesagt.:


> Sehr produktive Antworten, danke. Ich hoffe ihr habt euren Frust entsprechend abgelassen und könnt jetzt weiterarbeiten, neuen Frust aufbauen und ihn später wieder anderweitig ablassen



Mei o mei, dass sollte kein Frust ablassen sein, sondern ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl, dein Design nochmal zu überdenken und nicht alles in grade mal 5 Klassen zu quetschen. Denn wenn da noch GUI und Datenbankanbindung dabei ist. Da verlierst du schnell die Übersicht, keine Architektur vorhanden und wo sind die Konzepte? OOP? Dachte als IT-Student lernt man doch was


----------



## achillesat (19. Dez 2011)

Hier möchte dir bestimmt niemand was böses oder irgendwelchen Frust rauslassen


----------



## timbeau (19. Dez 2011)

Also die Klassen eines Projektes steigen doch sehr schnell, sobald man bestimmte Technologien einsetzt. 

Sowas wie Datenbank-Anbindung, dann noch Gui, damit sollte man schon an die 20Klassen kommen. Habe ein für mich neues Tool für einen Kumpel entwickelt, mit dem man Emails mit Anhang verschicken kann und sich die Adressen aus einem Excelfile holt. Kettenbrief geht angeblich nicht mit Office/Outlook + Anhang. Ka obs stimmt. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, sind ca 20 und da ist keine DB hinter geschaltet. Aber würde sowas auch nicht als großes Projekt bezeichnen.


----------



## bygones (19. Dez 2011)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> Mei o mei, dass sollte kein Frust ablassen sein, sondern ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl, dein Design nochmal zu überdenken und nicht alles in grade mal 5 Klassen zu quetschen. Denn wenn da noch GUI und Datenbankanbindung dabei ist. Da verlierst du schnell die Übersicht, keine Architektur vorhanden und wo sind die Konzepte? OOP? Dachte als IT-Student lernt man doch was


mal langsam... wir reden hier von einem projekt mit 1500- 2000 Zeilen Code... auf 5klassen macht im durchschnitt 300-400 Zeilen pro Klasse, da braucht man von quetschen noch nicht reden.
Und zu behaupten dass kein OOP drinsteckt ist Glaskugel gucken...

dachte als Softwareentwickler lernt man doch was.


----------



## Marco13 (19. Dez 2011)

Ja, ich fand die Reaktion auch übertrieben. Schreib' mal ein "Hello World" in Swing, wo du ein Label auf einem Frame mit GridBagLayout plazierst, das sind ja alleine schon locker 120 Zeilen  (Im Ernst, GUI-Code kann schon verbose sein...).

Die Frage, wann ein Projekt "groß" ist, ist analog zu der Frage, wann ein Stück Seil "lang" ist. Dass es nicht auf die Anzahl der Codezeilen ankommt, ist wohl klar: Viele "große" Projekte bestehen daraus, dass man "viele" Bibliotheken/Module (mit "wenig" Code) miteinander verbindet. Der einzige Maßstab, der mir einfallen würde, wären tatsächlich die politisch unkorrekten "Mannmonate", aber ... auch das relativiert sich schnell...


----------



## ...ButAlive (19. Dez 2011)

Eigentlich schon seltsam wenn ich darüber nachdenke, schließe ich mich meinen Vorrednern an; es ist schwer groß zu definieren. 

Ich kann dir teuer definieren: "Eine Software ist desto teurer, je kleiner die Spanne zwischen Einnahme und Kosten für die Wartung ist".

Ich kann dir komplex definieren: "Eine Software ist desto komplexer, je mehr mit einer kleinen Änderung kaputt gehen kann".

Ich kann dir "schlecht" definieren: "Eine Software ist desto schlechter, je teurer und komplexer sie ist". (Zugegeben dafür fallen mir mehrere Definitionen ein)

Am ehesten kann ich mich als Maß für "groß" mit, ((Anzahl der umgesetzten Anforderungen)/(Zeit für die Umsetzung)) * 1/(Größe des Teams) * (Faktor Fähigkeit des Teams) anfreunden. Wobei  natürlich der Faktor Fähigkeit des Teams nicht wirklich messbar ist.  

Zum Thema "Nach dem Studium gleich Berater werden" weiß ich gar nicht was die anderen haben. Die meisten "Beratungsfirmen" sind heutzutage Leiharbeitsfirmen im Softwarebereich, als Newbie berät man nicht sondern arbeitet ganz normal in einem Projekt für einen Kunden. So kenne ich das zumindest. Das ganze nennt sich dann Bodyleasing und ist dem geschuldet, dass die ganzen großen Konzerne ihre IT geoutsourced haben.


----------



## Noctarius (19. Dez 2011)

Richtig, wenn ich aber externe Consultants als Entwickler anfordere, erwarte ich Leute die Arbeit wegschaffen und nicht zusätzlich erzeugen, weil ich denen mehr erklären muss als der Klofrau.


----------



## TheDarkRose (19. Dez 2011)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> mal langsam... wir reden hier von einem projekt mit 1500- 2000 Zeilen Code... auf 5klassen macht im durchschnitt 300-400 Zeilen pro Klasse, da braucht man von quetschen noch nicht reden.
> Und zu behaupten dass kein OOP drinsteckt ist Glaskugel gucken...
> 
> dachte als Softwareentwickler lernt man doch was.


Ja, nachgerechnet nicht so viel, aber lasst man mal die Zeilen weg und stellt sich 5 Klassen für GUI und Datenbankanbindung vor, klingt das doch sehr komisch.
P.s: ich habe nie Softwareentwickler gelernt.


Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Ja, ich fand die Reaktion auch übertrieben. Schreib' mal ein "Hello World" in Swing, wo du ein Label auf einem Frame mit GridBagLayout plazierst, das sind ja alleine schon locker 120 Zeilen  (Im Ernst, GUI-Code kann schon verbose sein...).


Ob er das bei seiner Rechnung der Codezeilen eingerechnet hat?


----------



## bygones (20. Dez 2011)

es gibt hier anscheinend eine kleine Diskrepanz bei dem Begriff "IT Berater". Der Idealfall und der erwartete Fall ist dass jemand kommt der beraet und Verbesserungen erstellt.

Die Realitaet ist dann doch einfach das ausleihen von Softwareknechten die dann einfach in bestehende Projekte geschoben werden und dort Arbeit erledigen.

Somit seh ich schon dass man am Ende des Studiums "Berater" werden kann, auch wenn man nicht beraet


----------



## ThreadPool (20. Dez 2011)

...ButAlive hat gesagt.:


> [...]So kenne ich das zumindest. Das ganze nennt sich dann Bodyleasing und ist dem geschuldet, dass die ganzen großen Konzerne ihre IT geoutsourced haben.



Der deutsche Begriff dafür heisst Personalleasing und ist, wie du schon erwähntest, nichts weiter als Leiharbeit. Aber "Projektarbeit" ist seit je her Leiharbeit, es sei denn du bist ein Freelancer und arbeitest auf eigene Rechnung.

Und manchmal ist es kein Wunder das Konzerne ihre IT abgeben. Kleines Beispiel, ich arbeite derzeit für einen (fachlich)beratungsresitenten Kunden. Der kundeninterne IT-Teil  weint und mosert bei jedem kleinen Thema und zieht alles unnötig in die Länge bei dem fremdverwalteten Teil geht es nahezu klaglos.

Wenn jmd mal ernsthaft als Berater arbeitet kann er sich glücklich schätzen so denn er dazu kommt die Ärmel hochzukrempeln und mitzuentwickeln oder wirklich konstruktive Arbeit zu leisten. Aber oft sieht es so aus das sich ganz viel im Management abspielt, das man ständig an irgendwelchen Meetings teilzunehmen hat und das viele politische Spielchen gespielt werden, weil sich jeder bis ins kleinste Detail den ***** freihält und sich versucht wird um Entscheidungen zu drücken oder Abteilung A Abteilung B torpediert, auf die Einhaltung mehr als angestaubter Prozesse pochen etc. pp. 

@Nochtarius


> Richtig, wenn ich aber externe Consultants als Entwickler anfordere, erwarte ich Leute die Arbeit wegschaffen und nicht zusätzlich erzeugen, weil ich denen mehr erklären muss als der Klofrau.



Ja aber auch "Berater" müssen sich genauso erst in die vorhandenen Strukturen einarbeiten, es ist ja auch nicht so dass du wenn du ein Buch anschaust den Inhalt kennst oder? Und du hast sicher auch schon vor so manchem Code gesessen und darüber nachgedacht wie wirr man Code formulieren kann und wie lange man benötigt um sich da einzufinden. Wenn natürlich etwas in der Kernkompetenz fehlt weswegen der Berater eigentlichen gerufen wurde dann ist das schon kritisch. Aber auch hier muss man aufpassen, dass das Unternehmen den "richtigen" Berater bestellt und nicht den thematisch unpassenden...alles schon erlebt.


----------



## Noctarius (20. Dez 2011)

Es geht hier aber gerade um Berater nach Studium und ich behaupte (und dazu stehe ich), dass gute 70-80% der Absolventen außer der Studien-"Erfahrung" keine weiteren programmiertechnischen Dinge vorweisen können.
Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, aber diese hängen vermutlich zu 99% regelmäßig hier rum (zu mindestens im Java Umfeld)


----------



## ThreadPool (20. Dez 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Es geht hier aber gerade um Berater nach Studium und ich behaupte (und dazu stehe ich), dass gute 70-80% der Absolventen außer der Studien-"Erfahrung" keine weiteren programmiertechnischen Dinge vorweisen können.
> Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, aber diese hängen vermutlich zu 99% regelmäßig hier rum (zu mindestens im Java Umfeld)



Das stimmt natürlich aber man muss auch sehen das vernünftige Beratungsunternehmen einen Berufseinsteiger nicht alleine auf den Kunden loslassen, sondern immer in Begleitung eines Seniors oder erfahreneren Leuten. Je nach Unternehmen gibts dann auch Mentoren etc. pp. Man wird ja normalerweise auch "aufgebaut" und es liegt dem Unternehmen daran, das seine Berater eine große Fähigkeitenpalette entwickeln. Letzteres geht in Beratungsunternehmen meist besser da du eben sehr projektorientiert unterwegs bist, viel siehst und viel Erfahrung sammelst was vorallem in den jungen Jahren nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## Noctarius (20. Dez 2011)

Und trotzdem behaupte ich, dass man als Berater praktische Erfahrung besitzen sollte. Ich habe bisher leider genau einmal erlebt, dass ein Berater was sinnvolles abgeliefert hat. Ein Konzept welches sowohl in der Theorie als auch in der Praxis nutzbar, funktionell sauber und vor allem umsetzbar war. 99% der Leute beweisen aber immer und immer wieder, dass sie zwar theoretisch die Erfordernisse in Irgendwas gießen können, dass sie dann Konzept oder Architektur nennen, das aber praktisch so nicht umsetzbar oder nicht anwendbar ist.
Ich werde doch auch nicht Sanitär-Handwerker, ohne dass ich Ahnung habe welche Materialen sich wie verarbeiten lassen (hoffe ich zu mindestens).

Ich kenne nur genau 2 Berufssparten wo das so ist: Geschäftsführer und Politiker
In beiden Berufssparten kannst du arbeiten ohne jemals was dafür gelernt zu haben.


----------



## Sym (20. Dez 2011)

ThreadPool hat gesagt.:


> [...]Der deutsche Begriff dafür heisst Personalleasing[...]


Sorry für OT, aber finde nur ich diesen Satz komisch?


----------



## Noctarius (20. Dez 2011)

Sym hat gesagt.:


> Sorry für OT, aber finde nur ich diesen Satz komisch?



Wieso? Leasing steht doch schon im Duden, oder nicht?


----------



## maki (20. Dez 2011)

"Bodyleasing" ist auch ein häufig benutzter Begriff...

Noctarius hat es ja schon gesagt, fertig studierte sind Berufsanfänger und keine erfahrenen Profis, zumindest in 99,9% der Fälle.

Ansonsten kann ich bygones nur zustimmen, man sagt "IT Consultant", meint aber meistens nur "Leiharbeiter".

Zum Thema:
5000 Zeilen sind kein großes Projekt, eher ein "Bonsai-Projekt".
Große Projekte haben mehrere zehn- bis hunderttausend Zeilen Quellcode und werden nie vom einem einzigen Entwickler geschrieben, früher hat man mal gesagt  "Ein Programm ist erst eines wenn es mehr als 1 Mio. Zeilen Quellcode hat", ist heute anders (vor allem in Java) weil man viele fertige externe API/Libs nutzt und nicht mehr alles selber schreibt.


----------



## ThreadPool (20. Dez 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Wieso? Leasing steht doch schon im Duden, oder nicht?



Ja, steht es. Und es wird IMHO schon so lange verwendet da waren hier manche noch nicht einmal geboren. 



			
				Noctarius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und trotzdem behaupte ich, dass man als Berater praktische Erfahrung besitzen sollte. Ich habe bisher leider genau einmal erlebt, dass ein Berater was sinnvolles abgeliefert hat. Ein Konzept welches sowohl in der Theorie als auch in der Praxis nutzbar, funktionell sauber und vor allem umsetzbar war. 99% der Leute beweisen aber immer und immer wieder, dass sie zwar theoretisch die Erfordernisse in Irgendwas gießen können, dass sie dann Konzept oder Architektur nennen, das aber praktisch so nicht umsetzbar oder nicht anwendbar ist.
> Ich werde doch auch nicht Sanitär-Handwerker, ohne dass ich Ahnung habe welche Materialen sich wie verarbeiten lassen (hoffe ich zu mindestens).



Meine Aussagen schließen deine in keinster Weise aus und ich habe nirgendwo behauptet das man einer beratenden Tätigkeit nur mit theoretischer Ausbildung nachgehen sollte. Des Weiteren müssen auch Sanitär-Handwerker "lernen" und wie lernen die neben der theoretischen Ausbildung - by doing. Irgendwann hat jeder mal angefangen und Erfahrung kommt auch nicht aus heiterem Himmel. Deine Erfahrung kam sicher nicht durch Nichtstun. Deshalb kann er doch bei einem Beratungshaus anfangen, denn wie ich schon erwähnte, werden die den als Berufsanfänger sicher nicht allein zum Kunden schicken falls doch dann hoffentlich auf Projekte wo er nicht viel kaputt machen kann. Ich glaube nicht das die Intension des OT war allein als Freelancer nach dem Studium eigenständig Beratungstätigkeiten ohne vorher praktische Erfahrung gesammelt zu haben nachzugehen.


----------



## faetzminator (20. Dez 2011)

ThreadPool, meine Ansicht eines Beraters wär aber schon, dass er als Entwickler tätig war, und das nicht nur für 1, 2 Jahre... Dein Vergleich hinkt. Der Consultant ist IMHO eigentlich der Sanitär, welcher den Neuling mitnimmt - also den Entwickler.


----------



## schalentier (20. Dez 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten kann ich bygones nur zustimmen, man sagt "IT Consultant", meint aber meistens nur "Leiharbeiter".



Dem stimm ich mal zu, allerdings ist der Begriff "Leiharbeiter" hierzulande ziemlich negativ besetzt und so negativ wuerde ich das gar nicht betrachten.

Ich bin im Grunde genau das was ihr meint, ich pendel jede Woche zum Kunden vor Ort. Dort bin ich als IT Consultant, im aber Grunde helf ich einfach wo ich kann. 

Natuerlich fixe ich so auch Fehler, und helf bei Datenbank- und anderen Alltagsproblemen. Damit bin ich sicherlich kein "echter" Berater laut eurer Definition.

Ich frag mich nur, wie ein solcher "richtiger" Berater zu den Informationen kommt, um sinnvoll beraten zu koennen, wenn er nicht mitten drin steckt. 

Fuer mich zaehlt es auch zu "Beratung", wenn ich z.B. viele Tests schreibe und so die Kollegen vom Sinn und Zweck ueberzeuge, als lange zu labern und zu _raten_.


----------



## maki (20. Dez 2011)

> Dem stimm ich mal zu, allerdings ist der Begriff "Leiharbeiter" hierzulande ziemlich negativ besetzt und so negativ wuerde ich das gar nicht betrachten.


Die Frage ist doch imho: 
Warum ist der Begriff "Leiharbeiter" wenn es sich doch eindeutig um Leiharbeit handelt?

Bin übrigens auch "Leiharbeiter", oder wie es beim aktuellen Kunden heisst "FAK" (Fremdarbeitskraft). 
Früher mal als "WVK" ("Werksvertragskraft"), im Moment leider als "ANÜ" (Arbeitnehmerüberlassung), wobei ersteres besser ist da Arbeitspackete anstatt auf Stundenbasis und der Kunde ist nicht Weisungsbefugt, ANÜ ist das schlechteste auf beiden Welten imho.

Bin gerade aber auf der Suche nach einer "richtigen" Firma, ganz schön viele Bodyleasingfirmen da draussen...


----------



## Noctarius (20. Dez 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Bin gerade aber auf der Suche nach einer "richtigen" Firma, ganz schön viele Bodyleasingfirmen da draussen...



Welches Gebiet, Fachrichtung und wo?


----------



## maki (20. Dez 2011)

München, oder im Silicon Valley, aber Sydney in Australien wäre auch wieder aufgeschlossen gegenüber 

Bin etwas von der Dreistigkeit mancher Firmen/Personaler/Projektleiter überrascht, dachte dass so nur bei meiner jetzigen Firma gelogen würde.
Was mir aber immer wieder auffällt ist das bei Interviews selten Leute dabei sitzen die in der Lage wären die richtigen Fragen zu stellen.
Dann wollen sie einen im Gehalt drücken, sagen aber ganz zum schluss nochmals "Falls sie von einer anderen Firma ein besseres Angebot erhalten lassen sie es mich wissen, dann kann man noch was machen..."
Naja, in München zahlt man mehr für die Wohnung etc., da muss man zwangsläufig auch ein höheres Gehalt verlangen, Geld ist nicht alles, aber wenn man schon als Leiharbeiter arbeitet dann soll sich das zumindest lohnen, anders wäre es in einer "richtigen" Firma die selber Produkte entwickelt und in der das Team wirklich eines ist, ohne Mitglieder 2. Klasse ("externe").


----------



## bygones (20. Dez 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Welches Gebiet, Fachrichtung und wo?



der frage schliess ich mich mal an ;-)


----------

